# Favorite memory in Barbados?



## lucy59 (May 31, 2013)

I am so excited to be going to Barbados - not til May of next year - but still can't wait.  I have been to St.Martin, Aruba, St.Thomas, St. John, Jamaica, and a few more Caribbean spots so looking forward to seeing what Barbados is like.  I would appreciate any comments or tidbits to do, see or know before I go. Thanks!


----------



## Chrisky (May 31, 2013)

We've been visiting Barbados for many years and just love it - the people are super friendly, there are a variety of restaurants from the person selling food on the street to top notch restaurants.  The link below is for 2 publications that you might want to read, Barbados in a Nutshell and Ins and Outs of Barbados.
http://www.mydestination.com/barbados/usefulinfo/6179706/visitor-e-guides#insandouts


----------



## Beaglemom3 (May 31, 2013)

The people of Barbados, the Bajan people, are most memorable. Kind, polite.... lovely. Always approach with a greeting of sorts. It's the Bajan way.


Catamaran cruise with turtle feeding and sunset viewing, Oistin's Friday fish fry,
pottery shop tour, Sunday Gospel choir breakfast @ the Crane and the Crane beach.

Oh, the rum distillery tour. Interesting and "relaxing" ! Beware of the rum punch, though. It's like drinking regular punch until you try to stand up.


_It's better in Barbados !_


----------



## brigechols (May 31, 2013)

My favorite memory was taking the Jolly Roger cruise. It was cheesy but loads of fun. Potent drinks and fantastic music. Don't remember much about the food  Also, enjoyed hanging out at the Sandy Lane beach.


----------



## Larry (May 31, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> The people of Barbados, the Bajan people, are most memorable. Kind, polite.... lovely. Always approach with a greeting of sorts. It's the Bajan way.
> 
> 
> Catamaran cruise with turtle feeding and sunset viewing, Oistin's Friday fish fry,
> ...



I was just going to post the same thing, The Catamaran cruise with the giant turtles was amazing!!!!!!

Oistins fish fry was was well worth the trip for the quality food at great prices and the nightime entertainment was fun, but we went Saturday night as we were told it wouid not be as crowded.

Everything about the Crane was great so we are going back again February 2014.


----------



## silverfox82 (May 31, 2013)

Roasted ears of corn cooked on a bbq across the street from the airport, locals line up and they sell out quickly.


----------



## classiclincoln (May 31, 2013)

About 10 years ago, we went to Barbados with the kids (pre timeshare).  We had heard about the flying monkeys in the state park (probably wrong terminology).  The day we went it POURED cats & dogs, chickens, sheep and all other assorted farm animals.  We were waiting in the rain, thinking "these damn monkeys better be good if we're getting this soaked".  Then, about 10 minutes later, they came; hopping from tree top to tree top!  It was probably one of the best times we had on any trip.  Got lots of pictures of the monkeys with the kids sitting right next to them.  Definitely well worth the soaking.

Also, when we first checked into the resort, we met an elderly Christian couple.  Had a nice conversation with them, then we both went about our business.  The day we were in the state park, we saw a pair of turtles "procreating", which our boys conveniently pointed out (they were probably 10 or 11 at the time.  After we got back to the resort, we ran into the couple again.  "What did you boys do today?"  she asked.  My younger one calmly says "We saw 2 turtles humping!".

They both laughed, and the look on my wife's face was priceless!


----------



## suzanne (Jun 1, 2013)

We loved the cat trip snorkeling with the turtles, Friday Night Fish Fry at Oistins was really good. We enjoyed a local dinner show. We had a great time. Food was good and the rum punch flowed all evening. We did a day trip to an old plantation and the rum factory. Went to the Orchid Gardens, and Harrison's Cave.  We loved our time there and are looking forward to going back.

Suzanne


----------



## lucy59 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks so much to all of you for taking the time to leave a comment.  Just gotta start watching air fare soon.  Thought about possibly breaking up trip with a night in San Juan but looks like flights from there to Barbados are really limited.


----------



## siesta (Jun 12, 2013)

Heading to The Crane this Saturday, cant wait


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 13, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> The people of Barbados, the Bajan people, are most memorable. Kind, polite.... lovely. Always approach with a greeting of sorts. It's the Bajan way.
> 
> 
> Catamaran cruise with turtle feeding and sunset viewing, Oistin's Friday fish fry,
> ...



We did the same catamaran cruise and it was outstanding. The rum punch was very smooth to drink and after a couple of drinks it may start to creep up on you. Warning be very careful as you leave the catamaran.


----------



## Larry (Jun 13, 2013)

siesta said:


> Heading to The Crane this Saturday, cant wait



Have a great time and get ready for another great memory. For is it was checking into our 1BR suite at the Crane which was awesome, but my favorite was heading straight for the balcony with our oceanfront view that was fantastic.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 13, 2013)

Larry said:


> Have a great time and get ready for another great memory. For is it was checking into our 1BR suite at the Crane which was awesome, but my favorite was heading straight for the balcony with our oceanfront view that was fantastic.





 The Crane's beach is wonderful. White-pale pink soft sugar sands. The water will feel like bath water after 5 minutes.

 Remember the Sunday morning gospel breakfast. First seating and near the window.

 Have a wonderful time.


----------



## momeason (Jun 13, 2013)

We went on a small group river rafting trip which included jumping from the high bank and going through dark caves. Very fun!


----------



## channimal (Sep 5, 2013)

Oistins fish fry on Friday night
First time ever eating flying fish..at Bougainvillea and it was awesome


----------



## lgreenspan (Sep 6, 2013)

Meeting all the great people. Going to Oistens , St Nicholas Abbey, rent a car and see the island. Try a Roti , flying fish , go to the fish market , see turtles at the fish market waiting for the fishermen to throw out scraps. look for green monkeys. Have a rum or maybe a Banks beer. We spent 2 weeks in Barbados and enjoyed every minute.

Enjoy


----------



## siesta (Sep 6, 2013)

Larry said:


> Have a great time and get ready for another great memory. For is it was checking into our 1BR suite at the Crane which was awesome, but my favorite was heading straight for the balcony with our oceanfront view that was fantastic.


 thanks Larry, we had a fantastic time, I actually forgot to post an update on this thread.

We had a studio in the historic building, 1st floor, oceanfront.  Usually I dont prefer 1st floor units, but this unit was ideal, it was as if the whole "grassy knoll" outside was ours, ending at the bluff overlooking the ocean.

This was our first time in the historic building, and it was very quaint. I would love to stay there again.

To answer the question of the OPs, my favorite memory in barbados was just this past June.  It was spending fathers day on the island.


----------

